# leises DVD- Laufwerk



## pc-anfaenger (8. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir ein neues DVD-Laufwerk für meinen PC gekauft.

Das ist zwar ein "silent" Gerät, jedoch ist das beim Betrieb schon relativ laut. Das stört mich jedoch weniger, als folgendes:

Wenn ist den PC starte dreht das Laufwerk deutlich hörbar hoch. Es hört sich so an, als ob es eine DVD laden würde. Jedoch ist gar keine eingelegt! Da ich bisher einen Laptop hatte, weiß ich nicht, ob das normal ist und bitte euch um Rat!

Für Vorschläge eines leisen DVD-Brenners (er muss nicht schnell sein), wäre ich euch dankbar.

System: Windows 7, 64 Bit

MfG.
Wiedehopf


----------



## Handlamp (13. Februar 2014)

Was hast du denn jetzt für ein Laufwerk drin?

Das extrem hörbare Hochdrehen kenne ich noch von alten Laufwerken wenn eine Disk eingelegt war.

Ich verwende seit Jahren LG Laufwerke. Wenn keine Disk eingelegt ist sollte da eigentlich nichts hochdrehen.

Kosten tun die LGs nicht die Welt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2014)

Ich habe aktuell ein LG BR Laufwerk + Pioneer drin und keines der beiden LWs dreht beim Start hoch auch davor ein LG Brenner nicht. Generell gibt es kein langsameres Gerät mehr


----------

